# [SOLVED] The system does not recognize additional RAM.

## leo.the_zoo

Hello,

A few days ago I installed another 1GB RAM in my laptop. However, the system can still see only less than 1 GB:

```

leo@LEO ~ $ cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal

MemTotal:         904492 kB

```

What can I do? GRUB and Windows Vista (and Windows 7) recognize that now there are 2GB RAM, but Gentoo stills shows the old 1GB. Somewhere in the internet I found that the amount of memory can be passed to the kernel as an argument in grub.conf, but... shouldn't it just work without any additional actions?Last edited by leo.the_zoo on Thu Sep 10, 2009 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Several possibilities here.   :Cool: 

0. Windows is a better operating system;

1. You are running Linux 32-bit kernel with "High Memory Support" turned off.

Take your pick. In first case remove Linux, in second rebuild your kernel.   :Razz: 

----------

## leo.the_zoo

 :Very Happy: 

Option 0 is out of the question  :Smile: 

I also thought about an option in kernel previously but then "Hey, 2GB is not much these days to require special settings" came to my mind. Oh well, I was wrong. Option found, kernel compiled and rebooted. Problem solved.

```

leo@LEO ~ $ cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal

MemTotal:        2073688 kB

```

Thank you!

----------

